# Conditions under which an offer to RMC can be revoked?



## Jourdan (25 Mar 2010)

I searched the RMC forum, but couldn't find an answer to this question. If it is there sorry, but sometimes searching for an appropriate answer on this site can be like trying to find a needle in a haystack. 

I don't want to do anything stupid in between now and my arrival at RMC that could possibly jeopardize my offer. So for my benefit, and the benefit of all others who have received their acceptances, under what conditions will an offer to ROTP\RETP be revoked (e.g. in terms of academics, injuries, criminal offences... not that I plan on committing any)?


----------



## JesseWZ (25 Mar 2010)

I have always lived by the motto "if my grandma were to hear what I had done, would she be proud?" 

The phrase 'not that I plan on doing anything wrong' runs a little counter to asking whether something stupid could get you removed. 

The short answer is don't do anything stupid, and you won't have to worry. 

As far as academics go, it would be a little hard to get into a university if you end up failing high school. 

I can't speak to injuries. Take this all with a grain of salt, as I am in the ROTP program and my offer was NOT revoked. (Probably because I did nothing stupid, graduated high school and didn't injure myself.) 

*Edit*: Upon re-reading, it seems that my post comes across a little condescending. I am not meaning to be condescending, I am not sure if there are guidelines to the revoking of offers but I expect that participation in criminal activities or a change in status in your health that would make you no longer advantageously employable would be detrimental to your prospective career.


----------



## Jourdan (25 Mar 2010)

Of course I don't plan on failing high school, or engaging in any reckless behavior because I got an offer to RMC, I just don't want to mess up this opportunity because I am so excited about it.
If anything I am going  to be more careful than normal...


----------



## SupersonicMax (26 Mar 2010)

Just keep doing what you did, oh, since you were born, or at least in the last few years.  It got you accepted and it shouldn't get your offer yanked.


----------



## Wookilar (26 Mar 2010)

As mentioned before, hard to do university if you fail high school.

Criminal charges: It does not mean that a criminal charge will automatically cause your offer to be revoked, but it will certainly be looked at or delayed until court proceedings are finalized (I'm not talking about parking tickets or the occasional speeding ticket here. Well, the new 150 kph law in Ontario might).  

Injuries will not necessarily cause the offer to be revoked, it just may delay your summer training. There is always a few people in 2nd year just starting their military training. If the injury is severe enough, you might receive a deferral till next year.

Other than that, as long as your parents don't get arrested for being spies for Outer Uzekurdlockia, you should be good.

Wook

Stay healthy, you'll want to do the obstacle course. I highly enjoyed watching the 1st years do that  ;D


----------



## FDO (30 Mar 2010)

Having given any false information on your application or at anytime during the process will get you "yanked". I watched 2 NCMSEP students walk. One after first semester one 3 weeks after he was enrolled. Make sure that if you have any changes in your health, financial status or marital status you inform the RC right away.

Not keeping your academic standard up will get you tossed. You need to maintain good marks or you'll get a bus ticket home. Not passing the PT test in BMOQ will get you tossed. You will have all this explained to you on enrolment.


----------



## Jourdan (30 Mar 2010)

I was worried about my calculus mark because I think it is currently mid to high 70's. I was nervous that if it fell below a certain range as designated by RMC my offer could be revoked. But, I had a conference with my teacher today and he said that my average would be about 87%, if  it were not for syntax errors and silly mistakes (we've only had a test and quiz). So thanks for the info, at this point I'm not worried in the least bit about calculus, but if anyone has any new information regarding conditions of the ROTP offer, don't hesitate to post it!


----------



## 2010newbie (23 Apr 2010)

I had a similar question, but for different reasons. I am not concerned about an offer being rescinded due to something within my control, but what are the chances of an offer being rescinded due to a CF enrollment number change or something along those lines. I am gainfully employed, but want to give the company I work for as much notice as possible about my career change. My worry is that I give them notice and when July comes around for the swearing in ceremony there suddenly isn't a position available. I know nothing is 100%, but I wondered with what frequency something like this happens, if ever.

Thanks.


----------



## 40below (23 Apr 2010)

_I am not concerned about an offer being rescinded due to something within my control, but what are the chances of an offer being rescinded due to a CF enrollment number change or something along those lines._

Can the CF do that? A private sector firm would be courting an expensive lawsuit by pulling a job offer unilaterally, especially if the other party to the contract has given notice at their job, terminated their lease, prepared to turn their life upside down etc. on the belief that they had just signed a binding contract, not an elaborate practical joke.


----------



## 2010newbie (23 Apr 2010)

40below said:
			
		

> Can the CF do that? .......on the belief that they had just signed a binding contract, not an elaborate practical joke.



This is where my problem lies. I have been offered a position through the ROTP entry plan as Pilot. The offer was verbal from CFRC. I do not have the swearing in date or any course dates for the fall as of yet, so therefore I don't have a signed binding contract. I just want to be as professional and courteous as possible to my current employer and give them as much notice as possible.


----------



## 40below (23 Apr 2010)

2010newbie said:
			
		

> This is where my problem lies. I have been offered a position through the ROTP entry plan as Pilot. The offer was verbal from CFRC. I do not have the swearing in date or any course dates for the fall as of yet, so therefore I don't have a signed binding contract. I just want to be as professional and courteous as possible to my current employer and give them as much notice as possible.



Think the CF will let you give a verbal contract in return? You know, you'll wear the uniform but you're sure not signing anything and you're out of there on two weeks' notice at any time without penalty? Yeah, I didn't either.


----------

